# Growth spurt?



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

do dogs have growth spurts like kids? LOL Beau was averaging like 4-5 oz a week and then in the last week and a half went from 2lbs 12oz to last night he was 3lbs 7oz! I was giving him half a puppy biscuit when he would pee or poop on the pee pad and that is going to be REALLY cut back now. he is 12 weeks as of last friday. and over the weekend we went up to hubby's parents who live in 83 acres and Beau did TONS of running and running and running. LOTS of exercise. hours each day. huh.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, they have growth spurts just like kids. If he is meant to be a larger Chi, he may have some pretty good growth spurts. At his weight now he'll probably be about 8 lbs. full grown.  His weight doesn't necessarily mean he needs to be on a diet. That might be perfect for his frame and structure.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes they def have growth spurts dodge use to sleep a lot before a growth spurt


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

well he is sleeping alot since we got back. lol all that running was bound to catch up with him! I seriously doubt he will get to 8lbs, his dad is 5lbs and his mom is 6 and all but one out of 3 of their litters have been right at 6-6.5lbs, the only one that is mor eis WAY spoiled (has it's own furniture in every room of the house and never has to walk anywhere) and weights in at 10lbs and is obviously overweight. Plus Beau was the runt of the litter! LOL I'm thinking he will be right around 6-6.5lbs. either way he is what he is and we love him just that way!  
just was wondering on the growth spurt. Maybe I will reweigh him today to double checks last nights........ ?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sometimes the runt's of the litter can outgrow their siblings. He may very well turn out to be closer to his dad's weight but you really never can tell. Did you see the grandparents? You can usually tell by looking at parents AND grandparents but that isnt fool proof either as they can suprise you

BTW...he is a doll!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

He is sooooooo handsome


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh yeah.....the can surprise you with their little growth spurts. Its just all of a sudden like that too! You never know. Willow parents are both about 4.5 lbs but she is a 7 lbs. She coulld loose some weight, but with her frame would be too skinny at the weight of her mom and dad. It seems as if at 3lbs 7 oz at 12 weeks would be appx. like Teresa mentioned. You can't always go by the charts, but they are pretty dang close. And since they keep growing up to around 18 mos. of age it is possible, but to be honest even 8 lbs isn't very big. Willow at 7lbs looks small, but just not teenie tiny like Ivy's 2lbs 4 oz body. Anyone would look like a moose next to her lol!!!! Either way Beau is a doll!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love Beau. I can't wait to find out how big he does get. His frame is perfect. What an angel.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I love seeing my lot having a growth spurt it shows you you are doing a great job and he is healthy 

i wouldn't worry too much about the weight what will be will be if he is meant to be larger he will be 

He is gorgeous btw


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks everyone! honestly I'm not worried about his weight, its not like I"m going to cut back his food (though he was getting ALOT of treats while potty-training so I will cut that back a bit) and whether he is 5lbs or 8lbs full grown, either way if fine! just curious cause the big jump in jus ta week and a half just surprised me!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

You can't always go by the size of the parents. You never know when a gene from way back when might just decide to pop out. I have a breeder friend who breed two parents, both are 6 pounds there were four pups, one is now 10 pounds, one is 9 pounds, one I don't know and the other is under 4.5. Somewhere in previous generations someone was larger. 

He sure is a handsome fella. Would love to see more pictures of him.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Harley did that - had a huge growth spurt around 7 months. He just seemed to get so big almost overnight! I think that Beau looks perfect just the way he is - what a handsome boy!


----------

